# Bar Clamps



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

If you are like me, you always seem to end up thinking "If I only had another clamp." That, and I hate waiting for glue to dry so I can clamp something else up.

The store is Princess Auto, they have been around for over 40 years that I remember. I have exchanged items once (my fault, wrong size) with excellent service in store.
http://www.princessauto.com/PAcountry.cfm?CTRY=CAN&INF=home
You can shop online, I have a brick and morter store where I live so I have not tried. They have done Mail order forever (so it seems).

Bar clamps 
http://www.princessauto.com/_osn.cf...tor=2&Starter=65&PageSearch=ALL&CurrentPage=5
30" for 3.49, 18" for 2.99, 12" for 2.22.

What I like; Cast iron jaws, steel bar with "ribs" on the narrow edges to lock the lower jaw where you set it.

What I don't like; The plastic pads that slip over the jaws are cheap, and the one that slips over the top jaw tends to fall off. 

The fix; I think a dab RTV silicone will keep the top jaw pad in place forever. 

My take; These clamps are a good deal at regular prices, at half off I felt like I was stealing them. They are not "art" but will function well for my purposes. :sold: 

CB


----------

